# Elegance 821 going new 890 purchased today



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

We have had our Elegance 821 for just short of 2 years. We bought it new and it has been a great van. The build quality has been the best in any of the vans we have owned. This was backed up with excellent customer service. Burstner replaced and renewed anything we were not happy with, not that their were many. One example was small white marks on the alloys, I mentioned it to see if they could be cleaned or something. To my suprise 6 new ones were ordered and fitted.

Burstner are no longer making our current 821 model. It has been dropped this year when the Grand Panorama was introduced. 

We were interested in a Grand Panorama, but after many discussions we cannot convince ourselves that the huge screen will not have condensation issues. It does have an electric blind but only made of paper. We know how much condensation we get on the 821 without having the front screen on. So how you prevent it on the GP I have no idea. 

We have therefore opted for a new 890 which has an island bed at the back but still has a full side garage. Very much the same as the van we have at the front but from the middle back it is very different. We wanted to opt for chocolate brown leather for a change, but would have meant a long wait, so we are going for the cream leather again. 

Can't wait to pick it up next week....really excited


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Sounds a beauty, lucky you.

ENJOY.

Paul.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Massiiiiveee stewart,hope you enjoy it.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Stewartwebr

I would have the same reservations as you about the GP windscreen and condensation plus how to fit external screens if that is what it needs. The other side of this is its going to get mighty hot in there with the sun on it.

I am sure the designers know best though    

Martin


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

VanFlair said:


> Hi Stewartwebr
> 
> I would have the same reservations as you about the GP windscreen and condensation plus how to fit external screens if that is what it needs. The other side of this is its going to get mighty hot in there with the sun on it.
> 
> ...


Completely agree Martin. It does look stunning when you walk in and see the view from the windscreen. But on a practical level it appears to have a few potential issues.

They are selling, not in huge numbers, but they are never going to be a mass produced product but having spoke to the dealers 3 that I know of have been sold.

I think time will tell how the screen goes. I think we will wait and see, perhaps next time round! But we do really love the Elegance, they are so well built and they seem to have added a lot of finishing touches like the habitation bus controlled lighting; saves having huge banks of switches.

Just hope this one will be as problem free as the last


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Where did you get it Stewart ?
Did u part exchange the 821?
Congrats it sounds a super van


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi Stew nice one mate, is the reclining bench seat on the 890 smaller than the 821, it looks like it in the photo's. Also is it one long seat ours is in two half's. Don't forget to install the Shaudt OVP1 surge protector, I am told that Shaudt will guarantee the EBL for life if one of these are fitted. http://camperukonline.co.uk/product...eviews_id=4&osCsid=97o5c0joov9fk3rfju2nsark83

I take it you liked the 821 better than your old Chieftain then

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dill


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hi Dill,

Yes you are correct the lounge is about 8 inches smaller and the bench seat does not recline, but we never sit there anyway so no great issue. The positive side is it has access for storage underneath. The kitchen is also about 3 inches smaller (we measured LOL). But we really like the rear layout. One strange thing is Burstner have stopped boarding the roof of the garage. When you lift the mattress you look through the slats into the garage. You can actually see the mattress from the garage and when the beds are folded to the sitting position you have a huge hole into the garage, the dealer has agreed to board it up. It is the same on the 2012 i821 and i810 they have in stock.

Thanks for the reminder about the surge protector, I need to remember to change it over. I found out the expensive way about fitting one of these. A few weeks after buying the 821 the unit poped it was replaced by the dealer but I had to pay for it until Burstner agreed it was faulty. However, the dealer went bust before I to my money. All credit to Burstner in that they stood good and I was not left out of pocket. 

We looked at the new 2013 Chieftains, some huge changes and look really good with the new paint and the newly designed leather interior. However, we felt the Burstner was in a different league, as well as price I'm afraid. 

Collect Friday if it all goes well

Thanks again!


----------



## T4ndy (Mar 22, 2007)

*MPG for Elegance 821*

Thanks for your posting Stew,
We have been looking at the Burstner range and the Grand Panorama caught out eye but wondered what the MPG would be like.

What have you found your Elegance 821 mpg has been like?

We currently own an RV which has a large front windscreen which we love and in my experience we only have a problem with condensation when the roof vents are closed in the really cold weather. That said with two slide outs we do have a lot of space and we have windows on either side of the bed which we like open a fraction to give us fresh air (and an electric blanket to keep us toasty!!  )


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

External "silver Screen" is the way to go . . I never suffer from condensation when its fitted


----------



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

*Condensation*

I have a a class and never suffer with wet windows anywhere. Was parked up in France next to a rapido his front window was wet threw
Why don't my pilote suffer any ideas.the reason I ask everybody else suffers


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

vicdicdoc said:


> External "silver Screen" is the way to go . . I never suffer from condensation when its fitted


It would be one hell of a Silverscreen to fit the Grand Panorama. I was looking at one again the other day and I'm no expert but can see no physical way and external screen could be fitted.

We spoke with one of the first owners of a Grand Panorama who says he as had issues with condensation, but he never sleeps in the van. I don't know the guy but salesman told me it is a toy for this wealthy owner

We got about 22mpg with 821 but the was towing an Abarth 500. The new van is giving about 19 mpg but I assume the engine is still tight only having done 500 miles.


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Scaffold Stewart :roll:


----------

